# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Blue valentine shaped tablets ?

## Deadlift83

Hi. I have some blue heart-shaped tablets that I bought as dianabol . A friend tells me they are 10mg winstrol tablets. What are they ?

----------


## bigputte

The only blue heart shaped tabs I ever seen is Danabol from Bodyresearch, Thailand. They are methandrostenolone (a.k.a Dianabol ) 10mg.

Very popular and it have a very good rumour too!

// putte

----------


## big swoll

They are Danabol's.....the best dbol that you can buy

----------


## marlin444

definatly british dispensary dianabol . they are 10 mg a piece. good stuff. i cant imagine them having fakes unless they were candy hehe.

----------


## StickFigure

> definatly british dispensary dianabol. they are 10 mg a piece. good stuff. i cant imagine them having fakes unless they were candy hehe.


They are actually by BodyResearch as someone stated above...10mg dbol ...
British Dispensary dbol is pink whether it's 5,10 or 50mg...

----------


## bigputte

I wanna clear up something here.

British Dispensary only do 5mg anabols.

It is British Dragons who do 5mg, 10mg(Methanabol) and 50mg(Methanabol).

http://www.britishdragon.com/methanabol.htm

// putte

----------


## StickFigure

> I wanna clear up something here.
> 
> British Dispensary only do 5mg anabols.
> 
> It is British Dragons who do 5mg, 10mg(Methanabol) and 50mg(Methanabol).
> 
> http://www.britishdragon.com/methanabol.htm
> 
> // putte



actually i think British Dispensary does offer a 50mg version..i've seen it on our "feline friend's" list before....ya gotta remember anything British Dispensary came out with tab-wise...British Dragon copied..well used to..but changed to a square shape now i believe..

----------


## bigputte

> actually i think British Dispensary does offer a 50mg version..i've seen it on our "feline friend's" list before....ya gotta remember anything British Dispensary came out with tab-wise...British Dragon copied..well used to..but changed to a square shape now i believe..



I dont belive so, give me a picture of them. British dragons have alot more stuff then british dispensary. 
Actually, what I can remember now, british dispansary only do anabol 5mg, british dragons have at least 10 different products.

// putte

----------


## the original jason

for anabol

british dispens do 5mg only 

british dragon do 10mg, 50mg only no 5 mgs anymore




> actually i think British Dispensary does offer a 50mg version..i've seen it on our "feline friend's" list before....ya gotta remember anything British Dispensary came out with tab-wise...British Dragon copied..well used to..but changed to a square shape now i believe..


i think you need to know the full story first, bdrag did not copy everything from bd at all, somethings yes but some were the other way around

peace

----------


## StickFigure

> for anabol
> 
> british dispens do 5mg only 
> 
> british dragon do 10mg, 50mg only no 5 mgs anymore
> 
> 
> 
> i think you need to know the full story first, bdrag did not copy everything from bd at all, somethings yes but some were the other way around
> ...


i do i believe i've been corrected..i can't find a picture or any info on the 50mg Dispensary's...it sure would've been nice if they did come out with a 50mg version..no other dbol has worked for me besides the pink Thais...i see now that bdrag didn't copy everything from BD but they sure started off that way..pentagon shaped pills with a score in the middle..whether it be dbol,stanobol..then they decided to up it to 10mg/50mg and change it to a square..i heard Bdrags products worked well but that's a shady way to start a business because i remember how everyone would call them Thai's when in fact they were "chinas"..that's definitely misleading if some folks can't tell the difference..what do you mean when you said "somethings yes but some were the other way around?...i thought BD only did a few products..most being orals..and they've been around for a while..i think if they came out with injectables it's not exactly copying since they are already a legitimate company.....whatever the case is..both products work and i guess that's all that matters....peace

----------


## the original jason

there is a story about that but i will have to ask someone before im sure with an answer, i will reply later

imho bdrag dont need to stand on anyones toes, their name is better than most in this game at the moment

peace

----------


## StickFigure

> there is a story about that but i will have to ask someone before im sure with an answer, i will reply later
> 
> imho bdrag dont need to stand on anyones toes, their name is better than most in this game at the moment
> 
> peace


i definitely agree that they don't need to stand on anyone's toes because i have heard nothing but good things about their products..with a lot of them meeting or exceeding label claims...that's why i have no idea why they started off like they did..i dont know the whole story but it would be interesting to know how they came about...peace

----------


## arnold_of_malta

which is the best the 5mgs d ball of british despansary or the 10mg d bal of body research?????????????????

----------


## Seajackal

Britsh Disp cuz you can't find BR products any longer in the market. I think you can
find DS now that are the same as BR 10mg dbols that I believe are better than
British Disp.

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

British Dispensary is a genuine pharmaceutical manufacturer. British Dragon (Richard) had the same tabs made by Kenneth Chen in China. But Kenneth sold the tabs to other (Russian) suppliers too. Thats when the Dragon made the new longshaped tabs (info straight from Br Dragon) and the Dispensary pressed the snakelogo in the tab. The old tab is still sold by British Pharmacy (Vadim G). The blue hart is now sold by Dronabol. British Dispensary makes new tabs also.

----------


## hulk100

British dispensary makes 10mg d-bols now they are yellow

----------

